# which villager do you NEED in pocket camp?



## deuces (May 13, 2018)

i'm praying and crossing my fingers for genji or rooney in pocket camp. ive already had my wish granted with hamlet, colton, and marshal... but c'mon genji's so popular, let's throw him in there

anyone else hoping for a favorite to be added? surprised a popular villager isnt added yet? thought julian and colton would be added together tbh.


----------



## simfan96 (May 13, 2018)

I hope you can get Genji/Rooney in Pocket Camp! 

I wanna get Purrl my gurrl, more importantly my favorite citrus cat Tangy! Oh and also Ankha!  Hoping and crossing my fingers these characters come into a future update!


----------



## deuces (May 13, 2018)

im shocked they didnt add tangy yet, with all this fruit furniture coming out! i hope you get tangy  !! purrl would be pretty cute too, had her in my town awhile and she was always so neat to have


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 13, 2018)

hey nintendo i'll make ya a deal, if you add wendy i'll start playing again. although at that point, she'll have her own fortune cookie which'll cost like 750 leaf tickets or something lmao


----------



## geetry (May 14, 2018)

kiwi-strawberry said:


> hey nintendo i'll make ya a deal, if you add wendy i'll start playing again. although at that point, she'll have her own fortune cookie which'll cost like 750 leaf tickets or something lmao



Wendy is in game already.


----------



## Angel-Rae (May 14, 2018)

Chevre and Alice.


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2018)

My hopes and dreams have been fulfilled with the arrival of Stitches. 

I would actually like to see Marina, Lucky, and Erik in Pocket Camp someday too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm surprised Diana didn't join the first batch of Elegant villagers, she seems to fit with the theme well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2018)

I'd really like Diana and Julian. They're pretty good examples of elegant villagers, so I'm surprised they haven't already been added.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (May 14, 2018)

I really want Mira and Moose to be added!


----------



## Gashlycrumb (May 14, 2018)

Kiki and Lucky. I'm betting that Lucky gets released around Halloween, but Kiki was apparently supposed to be in the game from the start I hope she gets added eventually.

All my other favs are in the game already though.


----------



## Garrett (May 14, 2018)

I'd like to see Lucky and Teddy in Pocket Camp. Lucky is already popular, but Teddy is often overlooked despite being an absolute delight.


----------



## arbra (May 14, 2018)

All of the Elephants


----------



## geetry (May 14, 2018)

Whoops, never actually answered the question.

Tangy was a missed opportunity with the fruit event, and she screams hip to me. I'm waiting on Erik, Melba, Rudy, Fang, Zucker, and most importantly Tangy. I want my girl in the game


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

I NEED DERWIN


----------



## AccfSally (May 14, 2018)

Sally, would be nice! I really want her at my camp!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 14, 2018)

Diana when?


----------



## magicaldonkey (May 14, 2018)

genji as he is my birthday fren1!1!


----------



## ForgottenT (May 14, 2018)

*Ruby*


----------



## SpookyMemes (May 14, 2018)

Julian, Cole, coco

Kinda surprised coco hasn't been added yet


----------



## Imbri (May 14, 2018)

Dizzy, Beardo, Midge, and Sally. Of all of them, Sally is probably the best bet, since I don't think the others are terribly popular.


----------



## Han Solo (May 14, 2018)

No one specifically. Filbert is my favorite and I'm glad that he was available from the beginning haha.


----------



## Liability (May 14, 2018)

Bella, Gala, and Coco


----------



## Starrynight44 (May 14, 2018)

Just give me molly. Its sad without your favorite villager


----------



## theravenboys (May 14, 2018)

Chief and Genji please ;_;


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2018)

explain to me how colton got in over Julian?


----------



## calamitybot (May 14, 2018)

GIVE ME GRETA AS HARMONIOUS AND PECAN AS REGAL NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW

Ive had ENOUGH with all of these popular villagers getting in... give my rude snooty girls some recognition!! also digby when??

Also adding teddy would be good too i feel like a lot of people could easily like him (i know i do)


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 14, 2018)

calamitybot said:


> GIVE ME GRETA AS HARMONIOUS AND PECAN AS REGAL NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW
> 
> Ive had ENOUGH with all of these popular villagers getting in... give my rude snooty girls some recognition!! also digby when??
> 
> Also adding teddy would be good too i feel like a lot of people could easily like him (i know i do)



they've had some consideration for unpopular villagers (such as like wendy) but yea i definitely get where you're coming from. i have marshal in my acnl town, but i honestly don't get the hype and i almost never talk to him. i'll probably move him out and get marshal/ a chicken villager instead. to be honest, i think they use the "popular" villagers to their advantage. like how they get their own fortune cookies. when nintendo makes them, they know people will buy the fortune cookies because they're based on villagers everyone loves. i wish they would give the unpopular villagers some love !! id like to see olivia and willow!


----------



## Ezamoosh (May 17, 2018)

Vivian


----------



## Crystiesc (May 17, 2018)

Julian, coco, tangy, ankhs, and Lucky


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (May 30, 2018)

Cookie- she's the essence of camping!!


----------



## Foreversacredx (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm so glad Muffy and Peanut were added to the game. I would really love to see Mint, Diana and Cookie


----------



## Choochacho (Nov 16, 2018)

*Just a quick question*

I honestly am so confused by this site so I?m sorry if I?m posting in the wrong place but I just really am wondering if in pocket camp, after you build the furniture to get animals to come to your camp, if you sell it can the animals still come to your camp?


----------



## SakuraMagic17 (Nov 16, 2018)

please can we have chief. I want my boy ;;


----------



## nanpan (Nov 17, 2018)

Choochacho said:


> I honestly am so confused by this site so I’m sorry if I’m posting in the wrong place but I just really am wondering if in pocket camp, after you build the furniture to get animals to come to your camp, if you sell it can the animals still come to your camp?



after you've invited that animal to your camp, you don't need the furniture anymore

I want Diana, Lolly, Tangy, Flurry, Marina, Zucker, and Skye !!  so tons I suppose.


----------



## wALEX (Nov 19, 2018)

I need absolutly zucker and Coco i love so much ahah <3


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 19, 2018)

Another Coco fan here.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 19, 2018)

cmon Nintendo add ruby already!


----------



## esweeeny (Nov 20, 2018)

^ Yes. Ruby, Genji, and Skye please! >_<


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes,there are so many they need to add. Please add Hamphrey,Lolly,Derwin,Dizzy,Ruby,Tangy and all the other cuties.


----------



## Dracule (Nov 20, 2018)

I want Erik, Deirdre, Papi, and Pashmina. Ahhhhhhh. :’<


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm utterly shocked that Ankha has yet to be added. But out of who I want, I want Scoot, Yuka, and of course, Lolly.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 22, 2018)

Still waiting on Diana and Ankha...


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 22, 2018)

Need me the rest of the alligators! There's only right now - I really hope for Gayle, Del or Sly soon


----------



## mogyay (Nov 22, 2018)

my fave's in it already (vesta!) but i'd like melba, rudy and marina to be added next

OH and genji
oh and more sheep


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 24, 2018)

hazel.


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 26, 2018)

All of them. It's ridiculous that that's not the case.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

I need my bestie TuTu. I would like to see Claude and Diana too.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 27, 2018)

Soleil is currently in my NL town and I love her sass haha, I wish she was in Pocket Camp as well.


----------



## Breath Mint (Nov 28, 2018)

All of my ACNL villagers that haven't been added yet. Caroline, Aurora, Rolf, Mira, Ankha, Skye, Deli. I also agree it's pretty surprising Ankha STILL hasn't been added.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm embracing the time I have without Ankha in this game because I know that once she is released she'll be literally everywhere.

I just really want Marina, Zucker, Bonbon, Ruby, and Coco! Also, I doubt Nintendo will ever add her because of how universally disliked she is, but I really, really want Jambette!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 1, 2018)

Shep. Doubt they gonna add him though


----------



## LaFra (Dec 1, 2018)

FLORA ?-?


----------



## Flare (Dec 1, 2018)

Hoping to see Mira Marina and Bruce soon.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 2, 2018)

I would sell my soul for Marina to be in this game


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 10, 2018)

I think I commented with Tutu and Diana being animals I want to see added.

Well, Diana will be one of them. Thou it's odd that Tutu isn't, cause she is a polar bear, she'd be perfect for Winter.


----------



## quiteso (Dec 12, 2018)

My favourite ostrich Blanche! Would also like to see Melba, Felicity, Marina, and Diana.


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 13, 2018)

Breath Mint said:


> All of my ACNL villagers that haven't been added yet. Caroline, Aurora, Rolf, Mira, Ankha, Skye, Deli.


Looks like I can cross Aurora off this list now


----------



## koopasta (Dec 15, 2018)

I know Pav? isn't a villager but I really want a Festivale event. I'm super peeved that the anniversary event was during the end of november so we didn't have a possible Harvest Festival event.


----------



## quiteso (Dec 18, 2018)

quiteso said:


> My favourite ostrich Blanche! Would also like to see Melba, Felicity, Marina, and Diana.



Looks like some of us had a Christmas wish given with Diana added.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 18, 2018)

Still waiting for her royal highness Ankha


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 18, 2018)

PIETRO IS STILL HIDING FROM ME 

THAT DARNED FLUFFER


----------



## petaltail (Dec 18, 2018)

just because he's my all-time favourite villager, i'd reaaaally love it if they added sterling!! i also think the choices for his favourite furniture could be interesting~


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Dec 19, 2018)

Ive wanted Fang for the longest time!

Only just yesterday morning did I see his little face pop up and i got him into my camp and he is never leaving. <3


----------



## Elov (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm so happy I finally got Fang! I've been checking for his release ever since pocket camp first came out! I actually became active again once I found out he's in game and now I'm addicted lol. I'm so happy he's finally here WOO-HOO!! c:


----------



## koopasta (Dec 25, 2018)

I really hope Nintendo keeps Ankha out of PC for a looooong time, but I doubt it because of how popular she is. But then again, I thought I hated Fang and then ended up liking him so much that I put him in my campsite. My opinion of Ankha may change when I see her in PC.


----------



## carackobama (Dec 31, 2018)

Give me Tangy or give me DEATH.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 1, 2019)

I'd love to see my bud Walker, or Agent S.!


----------

